# CoD Ghosts vs Titanfall : Which is better?!



## GamerSlayer (Mar 30, 2014)

I am thinking of buying one of these games and am not able to decide which to buy. I am buying these only for multiplayer. I've chosen CoD Ghosts because I've been playing CoD multiplayer since a long time and Titanfall because I got attracted towards it. Moreover, Titanfall is a lot similar to CoD. So what do I buy?! CoD Ghosts is I guess 200 rupees more than Titanfall but that really doesn't matter a lot.


----------



## snap (Mar 30, 2014)

imo go with Titanfall atleast it is something different


----------



## GamerSlayer (Mar 30, 2014)

In terms of its feel, which is better?!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 30, 2014)

Battlefield ....


----------



## iittopper (Mar 30, 2014)

Cod ghost pc port is not upto mark. Go with titanfall .


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 30, 2014)

CS GO 
if you want between these buy cod


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 30, 2014)

@ OP : What kind of comparison is this? You are comparing two different type of games? COD Ghosts or BF4? That'd have been a valid one.
Still, I would choose Ghosts over Titanfall, never found any interest in those robotic shooting stuff


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2014)

Yeah I would suggest CS GO if you want a FPS.


----------



## snap (Mar 30, 2014)

OP could also consider battlefield


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 30, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> @ OP : What kind of comparison is this? You are comparing two different type of games? COD Ghosts or BF4? That'd have been a valid one.
> Still, I would choose Ghosts over Titanfall, never found any interest in those robotic shooting stuff



There's more in common in Ghosts and Titanfall than BF IMO


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 30, 2014)

Titanfall is like CoD Ghosts with Mechs. I don't think there's even a choice. 

In other words, Titanfall.


----------



## GamerSlayer (Mar 30, 2014)

CS GO is damn too different from these two games and feels a little too weird!


----------



## GamerSlayer (Mar 30, 2014)

So, I'll go for the game most of you guys agree with!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2014)

GamerSlayer said:


> So, I'll go for the game most of you guys agree with!



If only between these two then yes Titanfall would be better.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 30, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> *Titanfall is like CoD Ghosts with Mechs.* I don't think there's even a choice.


So MOH Warfighter is like NFS Run, with Cars?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 30, 2014)

^without the guns ...


----------



## Vyom (Mar 30, 2014)

Disclaimer: I don't play FPS. (Atleast since years)

From the recent reviews and game trailers I would prefer Titanfall.
And also create a poll and then decide. Simples.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 30, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^without the guns ...


You didn't get my point? Where were the inclusion of robots in Ghost or BF4?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 30, 2014)

I played the titanfall beta, TBH, after getting used to the game, you will find it incredibly boring.. 
I say go for Ghosts or better yet BF4


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 31, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> You didn't get my point? Where were the inclusion of robots in Ghost or BF4?



I got your point ... I was just  trying to


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 31, 2014)

tutanfill is over rated(3599)
cod is the same (if you enjoyed previous cods i would recommend) (3899)
brokenfield 4?? (seems the best b/w these due to price (2499)
I vote for BF4...buy some other game with the saved 1k (10 humble bundles maybe )


----------



## kunalht (Mar 31, 2014)

Battlefield 4 .
But if you want to buy any one from this go for Titanfall.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 31, 2014)

Hmm, I can see how much OP might get confused now


----------



## iittopper (Mar 31, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> @ OP : What kind of comparison is this? You are comparing two different type of games? COD Ghosts or BF4? That'd have been a valid one.
> Still, I would choose Ghosts over Titanfall, never found any interest in those robotic shooting stuff



the only thing common in bf4 and cod ghost is that they both have greedy ass publisher .


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 31, 2014)

iittopper said:


> the only thing common in bf4 and cod ghost is that they both have greedy ass publisher .


 That's right, but who ain't greedy anyway?


----------



## GamerSlayer (Mar 31, 2014)

I have never played battlefield multiplayer except the story mode in one of my friend's house. I have played CoD4 and MW3 Multiplayer and enjoyed them. So now, what should I buy? I am not able to decide.


----------



## digit1191 (Mar 31, 2014)

COD Ghosts PC port is very bad. I can assure that. Please do not get it.

Get Titanfall. (Or BF4 if you have not played BF3)


----------



## GamerSlayer (Mar 31, 2014)

As I mentioned, I haven't played any Battlefield Multiplayer and am used to CoD. So will purchasing BF4 entertain me?!


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 31, 2014)

Of course it will.. BF multiplayer is really good, not as fast paced run and gun like CoD but very similar..
Plus there are vehicles


----------



## GamerSlayer (Mar 31, 2014)

But I am really used to the fast paced gun action in CoD which is really there in Titanfall, I guess. Am I right?! Btw, I am still perplexed.


----------



## GamerSlayer (Mar 31, 2014)

Guys, please convince me. My holidays are coming to an end soon and I need to play. I feel restless.


----------



## ranjitsd (Mar 31, 2014)

Go for cod ghost and if you need mech warrior then download hawken from steam


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 31, 2014)

Earlier when I was new to FPS games , I played CoD 2. It was the most fun I had playing any game on Pc up until then. Next came an epic game called Modern Warfare (Cod4) it had good storyline and an impressive multiplayer. This was now the CoD generation ... World at war , MW2, Mw3 were all good but more of the same .I played the campaign ,they were good . Played the multiplayer it was good but more of the same . I tried another game called Black Ops ... While it was a new beggining I couldnt help but feel it was more if the same.Fast forward 2012 ... I bought new PC ..was looking for a game , there was this little game called Battlefield Bad Company 2 the moment I started playing .. I knew this was something different .. The graphics the squad based gameplay the sound all were top notch. I had an amazing time playing it . Now Because I was out of money I couldnt get the legit version for playing multiplayer . I was adamant on getting the next installment Bf3 ...I played the campaign , it was nowhere near the level of bad company 2. I was unhappy. In september 2013 came the origin humble bundle . It had bf3 . I bought it downloaded it and when I started playing it was alright nothing to fancy ... weeks past ,I got better.. I discovered the Conquest and rush modes .Here I saw maps as vast as a real world scenario . The vehicular warfare in tanks, jets, helicopters, anti air were the best things I had ever seen In a game ... The amount of things and gadgets one could use as a soldier was also amazing . Currently I have played Over 350 hrs of bf3 and believe me I am hungry for a lot more . The epic gameplay in learning how to control your gun from recoil or how to get a 500 m + headshot with a sniper with bullet drop is amazing . The battlelog ..tge stars website is one of tge most integral part of the game and it is well made. Bf4 now is a lovely addition with more vehicles  levolution , more guns and bigger maps .  ... At the end the choice is yours.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 31, 2014)

GamerSlayer said:


> In terms of its feel, which is better?!



BattleFeeld


----------



## GamerSlayer (Apr 1, 2014)

Most of the votes go for Battlefield. As I said, I have never played Battlefield. So, will I like it especially since I am used to the fast paced gun action?! Also, how will it run on my specs?!


----------



## true_lies (Apr 1, 2014)

Try the Play4Free version of Battlefield. Download it (around 2.5 Gb), play it, if you like it then you can buy BF3 and/or BF4.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 1, 2014)

GamerSlayer said:


> Most of the votes go for Battlefield. As I said, I have never played Battlefield. So, will I like it especially since I am used to the fast paced gun action?! Also, how will it run on my specs?!



Your PC can handle BF4 at Med-High with no AA @ 1080p. Battlefield is very, very different compared to CoD. You are better off buying Titanfall from these two games. You'll defo like it, BF4... not so much. So, yes, my suggestion is Titanfall. It has shitty SP though.



whatthefrak said:


> So MOH Warfighter is like NFS Run, with Cars?



NFS Run is an FPS?! Dayum.


----------



## snap (Apr 1, 2014)

go with Battlefield 4 or bf3


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 1, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> I played the titanfall beta, TBH, after getting used to the game, you will find it incredibly boring..
> I say go for Ghosts or better yet BF4



+100

I pat myself for not waiting for Titanfall and instead started off with BF4.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 1, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> NFS Run is an FPS?! Dayum.


You don't get the point do you


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 1, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> +100
> 
> I pat myself for not waiting for Titanfall and instead started off with BF4.



Yep. That's a great decision I've made. But I got bored with BF4 Beta too. Also, played CoD Ghosts at a friend's house last week, got bored with it. You just can't be tactical with close-quarters shooting gallery games. 



whatthefrak said:


> You don't get the point do you



Let me guess, MoH WF is a racing game? :>


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 1, 2014)

go with bf4 i have heard that its more enjoyble than sEcx


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 2, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Yep. That's a great decision I've made. But I got bored with BF4 Beta too. Also, played CoD Ghosts at a friend's house last week, got bored with it. You just can't be tactical with close-quarters shooting gallery games.



BF never bored me as there is a lot of strategical moves that you can pull off. A lot of them may not be a surprise to the other person but is petty fast to counter/react. And this is rare in COD which makes BF the winner for me.


----------



## GamerSlayer (Apr 2, 2014)

So you guys say that BF4 will be suitable for me?! Also, I am letting go of CoD Ghosts. Now the fight is between BF4 and Titanfall. Tell me something... How are both of them in terms of server availability and consistency in India?!


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 2, 2014)

GamerSlayer said:


> So you guys say that BF4 will be suitable for me?! Also, I am letting go of CoD Ghosts. Now the fight is between BF4 and Titanfall. Tell me something... How are both of them in terms of server availability and consistency in India?!



I am not sure how titanfall is with the servers, but BF4 has plenty of servers in Asia with very good/decent pings to play on.

Ofcourse, all depends on your ISP though.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 2, 2014)

true_lies said:


> Try the Play4Free version of Battlefield. Download it (around 2.5 Gb), play it, if you like it then you can buy BF3 and/or BF4.



BF P4F is a piece of turd


----------



## GamerSlayer (Apr 2, 2014)

I a talking about the servers only. My ISP is decent. I need to know about Titanfall in terms of servers too...


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 2, 2014)

Does anyone among your friends or neighbour have bf3 /4. If yes then try the multiplayer . Then decide.


----------



## GamerSlayer (Apr 2, 2014)

Unfortunately no. That's the problem. Can't really test it out. Me and one of my classmate are the only one I know who are gamers and unfortunately, my classmate doesn't have any of the three games.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 2, 2014)

Yeah because im stuck on a freaking computer ! but BF4 has a lot of servers in ASIA specially around Singapore so i think you will get decent pings ..... Titanfall is heck of a game but still I think the support will lack forever ! because its a different game ! and people around are greedy ! they wont get much server connections so they'll stop hosting ! that's what happened in INDIA !


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 3, 2014)

GamerSlayer said:


> Unfortunately no. That's the problem. Can't really test it out. Me and one of my classmate are the only one I know who are gamers and unfortunately, my classmate doesn't have any of the three games.



I think its up to you now , watch some videos of all three games on youtube (good quality videos) and then decide finally , The final decision has to be yours .


----------



## GamerSlayer (Apr 3, 2014)

Now, as a final request, tell me the server availability of Titanfall. And Nikhil, do you mean that Titanfall dosen't have a lot of servers in India?! If Titanfall has server problems then I am going to go with BF4 because after watching a few game plays, I think BF4 will be perfect for me.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 3, 2014)

GamerSlayer said:


> Now, as a final request, tell me the server availability of Titanfall. And Nikhil, do you mean that Titanfall dosen't have a lot of servers in India?! If Titanfall has server problems then I am going to go with BF4 because after watching a few game plays, I think BF4 will be perfect for me.



I think Titanfall has a precise way of grouping you to a server closer to you while match making (this is what I observed in beta). And the pings i found were <100 for me at the time and the gameplay was seemless.

More than the servers (which I am sure both the games do have good support), you should worry about the gameplay itself. Both the games are different in their gameplay as BF4 is more of a FPS that gives you the opportunity of a squad play (tactical too if you play as a squad communicating with each other) whereas titanfall is a mech war with speed, skill and luck (partially) based. 

Having played titanfall beta (awaited for it since E3), I can say that I wasnt impressed. The game dint have that "come-back-for-it" feel and I felt bored playing it after some time. More of a COD style mech warfare.
BF4 has come a long way though. The DLC's are a welcome addition and the latest game modes (Naval Strike) are getting better.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 3, 2014)

BF4 is a game which you can play like for your life time and you cant get bored with it ! Titanfall does have a lot of burn cards to acquire but that's not enough to interest a desire to play ! I would thus recommend you to just watch some walkthroughs of BF4 showing different game modes and achievements ! Titalfall is a flawless game but at the same time nothing new to kill your desire to studies ! lol
Considering the servers I have no idea about Titanfall though there are good BF4 servers (not Indian ones) to play on ! and at the same time BF4 is cheaper so its good ! And as Rakesh said DLC's are just coming pal !


----------



## Piyush (Apr 3, 2014)

GamerSlayer said:


> So you guys say that BF4 will be suitable for me?! Also, I am letting go of CoD Ghosts. Now the fight is between BF4 and Titanfall. Tell me something... How are both of them in terms of server availability and consistency in India?!



If you gonna wait and decide this much, your free time will be over soon. 
Its just a game


----------



## GamerSlayer (Apr 3, 2014)

[MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] I am not home yet. I am getting bored in my native land. [MENTION=133935]rakesh_ic[/MENTION] which of the two games have you bought? Right now I am 99% sure that I am gonna go for BF4.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 3, 2014)

GamerSlayer said:


> [MENTION=89186] [MENTION=133935]rakesh_ic[/MENTION] which of the two games have you bought? Right now I am 99% sure that I am gonna go for BF4.



I got myself the BF4 + premium membership


----------



## GamerSlayer (Apr 3, 2014)

Then BF4 it is! Thanks for your support guys.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 3, 2014)

Piyush said:


> If you gonna wait and decide this much, your free time will be over soon.
> Its just a game


Nah not really over soon ! hah im his classmate... our schools will open from 15th and hell come at his home on 8th soo ! he has some time.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 3, 2014)

^15 april ? The game itself is around 26 GB , it will take time to download and learn how to play it properly but I guess you dont need to be the best when you are looking for fun


----------



## gameranand (Apr 3, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^15 april ? The game itself is around 26 GB , it will take time to download and learn how to play it properly but I guess you dont need to be the best when you are looking for fun



When playing with friends, all you need to know is how to shoot.


----------



## GamerSlayer (Apr 3, 2014)

[MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION] are you referring to a pirated version?! Or do I have to download 26gb after installing from the CD?!


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 3, 2014)

^uh , nope. He just said that the total download size is 26 gb. (btw, what is the best price for bf4 atm?)


----------



## GamerSlayer (Apr 3, 2014)

I am gonna buy BF4 so why should I download?! Btw, the price is 2499 rupees.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 3, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^15 april ? The game itself is around 26 GB , it will take time to download and learn how to play it properly but I guess you dont need to be the best when you are looking for fun


Nah hell be buying physical disk. But you never know he has to download some patches and upgrades.


----------



## GamerSlayer (Apr 3, 2014)

Ohh so he was talking about steam!


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 3, 2014)

GamerSlayer said:


> Ohh so he was talking about steam!


Ye, I think so


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 3, 2014)

GamerSlayer said:


> I am gonna buy BF4 so why should I download?! Btw, the price is 2499 rupees.



well I buy from origin store ... I never buy A DVD version , just a digital version . So the total size is around 26 gb , if you get the DvD version , you will have to only download about 6 gb from origin .

- - - Updated - - -



GamerSlayer said:


> Ohh so he was talking about steam!



BF3/BF4 are not available in steam but in Origin (EA's game distribution service)


----------



## GamerSlayer (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks for the information!


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 4, 2014)

GamerSlayer said:


> Thanks for the information!


Bro you sill have to download 6GB overnight ! lol !


----------



## GamerSlayer (Apr 4, 2014)

That's really not a problem. Downloading overnight and a little of the morning ain't a problem.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 4, 2014)

i can provide you bf4 at 2k pm me if you are interested.


----------

